# VIMAGE on FreeBSD 10-ALPHA5



## gpatrick (Oct 15, 2013)

Installed a VNET Jail on FreeBSD 10-ALPHA5 and am running into some problems that may have to do with /dev/null.


```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    0 Oct 15 00:12 null
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  178 Oct 14 21:05 stdout
```

That certainly isn't right, but after deleting it and running:

```
# rm /dev/null
# mknod /dev/null c 2 2
mknod: /dev/null: Operation not permitted
```

Likewise, I have /usr/ports nullfs mounted in the Jail, but when trying to build a port:

```
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/apache22
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/apache22
```

Both solved using:

```
# mount -t devfs devfs $D/dev
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2013)

mknod(8) is a thing of the past when we didn't have a dynamic devfs(8). And yes, jails need to have devfs(8) mounted too.


----------

